# Whats the difference in size between front and rear speakers?



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

^^


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

none


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

200sxpower said:


> *none *


yup


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

the real difference can be calculated by doing the following:

Scroll to the top of the page
In the upper right find the button "search"
Click "Search"
Type in Speaker Size
Find what you need


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

With mine (95 200sx) the front and rear have to be 6.5s (which stands for slim) You may be able to get away with a regular 6.5 in the door but not th rear.


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

ya can just make a baffle out of mdf if the depth of the driver is too big


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

do the stock speakers suck that much? i usually listen to my music on low or medium volume so would i notice a difference in an upgrade. ... im trying to justify the expense.


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

depends if you care... stock speakers are paper cone full range speakers... a decent set of coax's would be a big diffrence... components would be even bigger diffrence... add an amp to either and its like night and day


----------

